# which is better intel 865GBF or 865PE



## abhasbajpai (Aug 24, 2004)

help!
pls tell me which MB from intel is better 865GBF or 865PE


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 24, 2004)

Essentially PE and GBF are almost the same in features, barring one. GBF has onboard video as well as an AGP 8x slot, while the PE has got only a AGP 8x slot. GBF lacks RAID support too i think.


----------



## TheMask (Aug 25, 2004)

Well, the latest Intel 865 GBF boards that are coming out dont, i repear - DONT, carry a AGP slot! its a pity!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 25, 2004)

Those are 865GBF but 865GVSR

Go for GBF


----------



## BONZI (Aug 25, 2004)

Why agp when pci express is released???


----------



## theraven (Aug 25, 2004)

because pci express is gonan take a while to catch up
also right now the cards available are the x600 and the 5900's
they are gonna release the x800's and the 6800's in the near future
which again are gonna cost a lot initially
so right now runnin a 9800 pro on agp 8x is almost equal to runnin an x600 on pci express
and cheaper too
when we saw agp 8x ...its not that ppl shifted from 4x to 8x immediately
even tho agp standards were backward compatible
oci express has that one problem which hardware maufacturers are rectifing by an HSI ... and agp <=> pci express bridge
so till pci express reealllllyyyy picks up ... and it gets to the point that agp 8x is completely obsolete and out of the market ... ppl will still go for agp 8x specially for budget computers !


----------



## samsam (Aug 26, 2004)

blade_runner said:
			
		

> Essentially PE and GBF are almost the same in features, barring one. GBF has onboard video as well as an AGP 8x slot, while the PE has got only a AGP 8x slot. GBF lacks RAID support too i think.



dont post if u dont know!

Both are completly different chipsets.

The GBF is bsaed on the 865G chipset.  Its aimed at vaule users who dont want that much performance. 

and the 865pe is based on 865p, the 865p chipset it very similar to the 875P chipset but intel has disabled PAT in them.. 865p is more of a performance based chipset.


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 26, 2004)

samsam said:
			
		

> blade_runner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So u enlightened everyone here.....good to see we have intelligent ppl in the forums !! welcome to the forums mate !!


----------



## theraven (Aug 26, 2004)

and try to be nicer


----------



## samsam (Aug 26, 2004)

TheMask said:
			
		

> Well, the latest Intel 865 GBF boards that are coming out dont, i repear - DONT, carry a AGP slot! its a pity!



 

you are mistaken 

All the Intel 865GBF or Intel 865GBFL comes with an AGP Slot

You must have heard this about this from some dealers? They usually dont complete the sentance. All the GBF come with AGP


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 26, 2004)

One more thing is that although Intel has warned against it, many 865PE boards come with PAT enabled in some way or the other !


----------



## samsam (Aug 26, 2004)

blade_runner said:
			
		

> One more thing is that although Intel has warned against it, many 865PE boards come with PAT enabled in some way or the other !



yes thats very true bords from Asus, MSI based on 865pe chipset do come with PAT Enabled because its allmost the same as the 875p chipset. 

But boards from intel with 865p chipset dont have PAT enabled


----------



## technomodel (Aug 27, 2004)

but the 865G boards from ASUS has a feature similar to PAT. it's called 'accelerated memory mode' or something like that. INTEL is mad because of that


----------



## demoninside (Aug 28, 2004)

i think ASUS is the best among all


----------

